
Ask HN: What causes do you think are worth donating to? - BallinBige
For years, I&#x27;ve donated to the standard large charities - Habitat for Humanity, Doctors Without Borders, American Red Cross, etc.<p>I&#x27;d like to find out what other initiatives do you know about, and why do you think they&#x27;re worth donating to. I want to keep helping, but I want more &quot;bang for the buck&quot; - maybe actually notice some real change directly as a result of my contribution.
======
siruncledrew
Always check the breakdown of where the money goes prior to donating to a
charity. Try to find organizations with minimal admin overhead that spend the
most of the money on the actual cause.

Charity Watch is a good place to check:
[https://www.charitywatch.org/home](https://www.charitywatch.org/home)

------
jetti
National Alliance on Mental Illness (NAMI) [0]. My mom has been actively
involved since I was diagnosed with schizoaffective disorder 16 years ago.
They help spread awareness of mental illness and have many programs that help
educate not only those suffering but also the family members of those
suffering from mental illness. One of the local chapters near me also provides
temporary housing for those who are struggling with mental illness and are
unable to hold down a job because of their illness.

[0] [https://www.nami.org/](https://www.nami.org/)

------
xfactor973
Found out about this from /r/longevity, a subreddit focused on extending the
period of time in which people live healthy: Victor Bjoerk has been running a
full month campaign for his birthday, where 100% of the proceedings go to the
SENS Research Foundation. This is it:
[https://www.facebook.com/donate/240535473435753/](https://www.facebook.com/donate/240535473435753/)

SENS is doing a lot of good in the world:
[https://www.sens.org](https://www.sens.org)

